
How to become drastically faster at using the terminal - mokagio
http://www.mokacoding.com/blog/terminal-aliases
======
gigatexal
I dislike the idea of aliases. I like knowing what the flags do. If I go to
another workstation of say a co-worker and she’s not using my particular
aliases then what? What I’ve done is learned my own DSL and not the commands.

